# How is this deal for a 04 mini?



## happywawa (Dec 2, 2008)

I am going to buy a secondhand mini cooper
but I am not sure this is a good deal 
It's a 2004 mini cooper , auto , and 38000 miles

the price is $13000

Is the maintenance of mini very very expensive? I heard about that is $125/hour for the labor? 
For this 2004 mini, is there some parts need to be changed?

I know nothing about mini, if it is not a good deal, I may go for a new beetle.
Any suggestions?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

BMW's are expensive to repair. I do not know if that is a good deal or not. Personally...I'd buy a new Beatle before buying a used 04 anything. New equals warranty and no negative history. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## happywawa (Dec 2, 2008)

But some friends told me the beetles will get a lot problem/ They are even not as reliable as the 04 mini. Is that true. I am so confusing now.


----------



## kc540i (Sep 3, 2007)

My ex went through 2 new beetles in 5 months, dealership had to buy them both back. you would not believe the sh!t that broke. we actually had the lock cylinder fall out of the drivers side door while merging onto the highway. Wanna guess how much it costs if you crack a foglight cover? Hint you have to remove both front fendors and then pull the bumper, $600+ We had an 03 mini that ws never in for anything but oil changes. VW's are crap, cost just as much or more to maintain then any BMW I have owned and there is no driving pleasure. Buy a new Honda fit,


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

WHITEX said:


> BMW's are expensive to repair. I do not know if that is a good deal or not. Personally...I'd buy a new Beatle before buying a used 04 anything. New equals warranty and no negative history. Good luck with what ever you decide.





happywawa said:


> But some friends told me the beetles will get a lot problem/ They are even not as reliable as the 04 mini. Is that true. I am so confusing now.





kc540i said:


> My ex went through 2 new beetles in 5 months, dealership had to buy them both back. you would not believe the sh!t that broke. we actually had the lock cylinder fall out of the drivers side door while merging onto the highway. Wanna guess how much it costs if you crack a foglight cover? Hint you have to remove both front fendors and then pull the bumper, $600+ We had an 03 mini that ws never in for anything but oil changes. VW's are crap, cost just as much or more to maintain then any BMW I have owned and there is no driving pleasure. Buy a new Honda fit,


Disregard post #2 :thumbdwn::thumbdwn:


----------



## suss1173 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know about the price, but I have driven both cars and can say the fun factor is much better on the Mini. If you can drive stick, I would suggest going for a manual Mini and they are very reliable cars. 
Goof luck!


----------



## Ironraven (Dec 17, 2008)

That price seems pretty steep. An 04 base 5 speed around my area is listed for 10900 or best offer... it has more miles though.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Go for a Mini


----------



## Sooprcooprinfo (Feb 7, 2009)

Our 06 MCS has been a absolute pleasure. During our ownership my curiosity about the Mini inspired me to collect information about out of warranty operations since we plan to keep the Mini past the warranty period. So for the last three years I have scoured the internet daily searching for links that would save me time and money. Sofar I have collected over 600 hard-to-find- links that will help me in the future. Our Mini friends suggested that I publish this information on a website for them to use. So if you are interested in saving time and money searching for info on the Mini--take a look at us. PS--In the 50 plus years of car ownership, the Mini has been the most fun--the car and the Mini community really make a difference in any vehicle you'll ever own.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Ironraven said:


> That price seems pretty steep. An 04 base 5 speed around my area is listed for 10900 or best offer... it has more miles though.


5-speed Mini's built before August 2004 use the GS5-65BH or "Midlands" gearbox. That transmission was built by Rover and has reliability problems.

https://new.minimania.com/web/DisplayID/2331/ArticleV.cfm

Later 5-speeds and all the 6-speeds have better Getrag transmissions.



> Any suggestions?


$13,000 is too expensive.

A 5 year old MINI or a 5 year old VW Beetle are both bad choices for reliable inexpensive transportation.

Not that I ever listen to my own advice. We are going to look at a 9 year old VW.


----------

